# How much usage does Youtube, browsing the net, devices use?



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a 60GB Monthly usage plan for my internet.
And recently, most of the GB has been running out like hell and I don't know why.
This April, half of this month I was out of my country. When I came back, I came with a fake tab and a Wii U. We've been using those a lot (Wii U is switched on about 5 hours per day and the tab about 4 hours switched on). On the tab I just downloaded a few apps like each 15MB and the Wii U I downloaded 4 demos which comes close to 7 GB. My sisters have 2 phones (one phone each) and they just use whatsapp normally and no downloading. On the PC I just browse the internet and watch a few youtube videos. And per day I could say youtube is being used 2 and a half hours. 
So, on the 29th of this month, we exceeded our 60GB. And I was shocked. Then just for the last two days of the month we added 2 GB. Now today, the whole of 2GB was gone.
I mean how?! My question is what device takes the most usage, how much per day am I wasting and is there a way to monitor all this? Please help~


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2013)

Youtube and videos are going to kill your bandwidth faster than almost anything else.  Video takes up a huge amount of bandwidth.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Youtube and videos are going to kill your bandwidth faster than almost anything else. Video takes up a huge amount of bandwidth.


 

Like how much Rydian?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2013)

At max quality these would be about...

youtube.com/watch?v=6WIcaLNo9ao
78MB

youtube.com/watch?v=GKGyZ3YDVdw
57MB

youtube.com/watch?v=7aMhLfygCOk
374MB

You can compare the size to the lengths and see about what each type of video is per minute watched approximately (it varies highly depending on the content).

But yeah, 375MB for that 15-minute video game video.  Eats up your bandwidth man.  A short video or two wouldn't hurt every so often, but two and a half hous of youtube will kill it in no time.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 31, 2013)

You sure your cat isn't surfing Youtube when you're not there? This couple's water bill was ending up like your internet bill, so they stuck a camera on record one morning and caught their cat flushing their toilet all day (from 8 to 5).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2013)

Rydian said:


> At max quality these would be about...
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=6WIcaLNo9ao
> 78MB
> ...


 

Oh wow, I see, I'll be careful then. Thanks!



calmwaters said:


> You sure your cat isn't surfing Youtube when you're not there? This couple's water bill was ending up like your internet bill, so they stuck a camera on record one morning and caught their cat flushing their toilet all day (from 8 to 5).


 

Hehe, I don't have pets


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2013)

You can turn the setting in your youtube account on to always watch low-quality videos, something at 360p or 480p will have a reduced filesize from HD videos so you can squeeze a few more in.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 31, 2013)

////


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2013)

Rydian said:


> You can turn the setting in your youtube account on to always watch low-quality videos, something at 360p or 480p will have a reduced filesize from HD videos so you can squeeze a few more in.


 

I watch videos normally on 420P 
And I wanted to get a bigger package and that's around $85 for 120GB! :o
Is it worth it?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2013)

Why is no unmetered connection available?


----------



## GBrawl (Aug 31, 2013)

Is internet so expensive in your country, here it is 50 dollars for unlimited data.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Why is no unmetered connection available?


 

Ask that from my country ;O;
I really don't know, kinda sucks.



GBrawl said:


> Is internet so expensive in your country, here it is 50 dollars for unlimited data.


 

Wow, lucky. I'm currently paying $35 for a 8MBPS speed and 60GB plan package :/
Gosh... And I even don't get the whole of 8MBPS, have 7. And that's really high here, other guys here, their download speed is about 30KBPS!


----------

